# Aspire Gusto Mini with nicotine salts pods



## Hooked (7/12/17)

In case you didn't see the pic in Vape Mail, here it is again. This is an awesome little device!!




Here's how easy it is to insert the pods. Pull off the two plastic thingies that are protruding from the pod (have no idea what they're for); slide the cover off, pop the pod in and GO! I love being able to see how much liquid is left in the pod.





I've been using the Gusto for 2 days (but not continuously as I with vaping) and it's great! The nicotine is strong (in future I'll use the Gusto just for a kick-start in the morning) and there's an immediate throat hit. In fact, I take just a small puff - anything more than that and I start coughing - as did someone who tried it today and he smokes Camels! I really love the throat hit, which makes me wonder if I'm not a DL instead of a MTL?

What I love about it:
- small and light
- small diametre drip-tip
- unbelievable throat hit
- pods are easy to carry around - much easier than bottles of e-liquid
- no need to bother with refilling a tank - just slide a new pod in
- easy to see how much liquid is left in the pod
- pod capacity of 4.2ml
- perfect for grab-and-go
- good price for the Gusto (R500 from Sir Vape)

What I don't like about it:
- The price of the pods: R120 each for a 4.2ml pod. That's pretty high!!!
- There are only a few flavours to choose from.
I've been using the Pink Lemonade and I love it! It's so refreshing and it doesn't have that sweetness which is in so many e-liquids.

All in all, I think this is an amazing addition to my little family. Truth be told, if I'd tried this 3 months ago, I wouldn't have started vaping!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

